
Website design presenter – preview designs as responsive website? - dannylandau
Are there any alternative to -- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webdesignpresenter.com&#x2F;<p>Would like to preview design before taking the time and effort to convert to a responsive page.
======
thinking-twins
This might be an alternative:
[http://presentator.io/en](http://presentator.io/en)

